# Null votes should not count towards total votes in polls



## Destructobot (Nov 13, 2008)

This is not really very important, but it is a bug of sorts.


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 13, 2008)

or put a tag that says how many null votes have been voted


----------



## Defiance (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree.  I just want to see the people who voted in the polls.


----------



## Banger (Nov 13, 2008)

I have though that for a while, I also wish you could only vote for part of a poll. Which I find myself wanting to do once in a while where it is a two (or three) parter but I only want to vote for part of it. If you vote for part 1 of the poll but not the 2nd it should also let you come back and vote for that 2nd part unless you null'd the rest of the vote.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 13, 2008)

It would also be a good suggestion that poll makers are not required to vote in polls. That might be the reason there are null votes in most, if not all, polls.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 14, 2008)

Last time I made a poll I wasn't required to vote in it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 14, 2008)

I just wish the "null vote" button wasn't so much bigger than the "vote" button.
You can guess what mistake I've made a number of times.

Perhaps I shouldn't vote while drunk, but it's far better than posting while drunk.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Last time I made a poll I wasn't required to vote in it.


In order to see the results of the poll, you (the poll maker) have to vote. So I press Null Vote everytime.


----------

